# Windows Security Centre reports that AVG is turned off?



## weepigeonface (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi, 

Windows security centre is telling me that AVG is turned off. When I select the option to turn it on it asks for my permission then does nothing. AVG seems to be fine and all updates have been done. What is the best course of action here? Am I unprotected at the moment? Should I uninstall and reinstall or should I choose another free av? 

Regards


----------



## Shadowmeph (Jan 30, 2009)

I think that you need to run your AVG anti virus with administrative access. so if I remember correctly all you need to do is right click on your avg and select run as admin then turn on your antivirus


----------



## weepigeonface (Mar 19, 2009)

I've sorted this issue now but thanks for your comments.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Please post you solution so that others with similar problems will be able to try them. Thanks


----------

